# Who is sick of it?



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

*Who Is Sick Of All Of The Election Stuff?*​
No, I am loving it.1226.09%Yes, I wish they would all go away!3473.91%


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Who is sick of all of this election crap. I am tired of getting letters in the mail and phone calls and all of the ads on the tv. I am glad it is almost over now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As long as the right people get in office I don't mind it.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Me too!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The worst part about the phone calls is that they're all recorded, you can't mess with them! I'm excited about the results of the election though.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think i've gotten around 10 calls just this weekend. and the weird part is that they have all been for bush. he must really want to win MN.


----------



## summitx (Oct 30, 2004)

just a couple more days and it will all go away


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Unfortunately it will not be gone in a few days, I predict it will be 77 days before we will know who our new president will be. That would be the over under, any thoughts????


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

C-SPAN said it will be atleast a month to determine the winner. But my guess is also longer than 1 month ! :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

That's why we have to hope for a smackdown! :wink:

RC


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Think it's bad all over tv and signs everywhere, we have to talk about it everyday in school. We started talking about it last year for the party races, and we're still going strong.. :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wooohoooo, Its finaly over! :jammin:


----------

